# UIUC Spring 2010



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 20, 2010)

The UIUC Spring 2011 will take place on January 29, 2011 in Urbana, Illinois, USA. Check out the UIUC Spring 2011 website http://www.cubingusa.com/illinois2011/index.php for more information and registration.

I graduated from Carnegie Mellon, and am attending UIUC as a grad student.

I'm hosting (with Hongfei) a competition here as well, and hope to do so for the next 5 years, or until I graduate, whichever comes first. 

Hope to see all the people who drove towards the east to attend the Carnegie Mellon competitions!


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok... I need to find a way to get to this


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm probably going. 
I've noticed the schedule looks pretty vast. Does it really take 1h 30m to hold the 5x5 round? (I've never organized a comp, but to me that seems too long).


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 20, 2010)

I might just be able to go.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 20, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I'm probably going.
> I've noticed the schedule looks pretty vast. Does it really take 1h 30m to hold the 5x5 round? (I've never organized a comp, but to me that seems too long).


 
from my experience with ilkyoo, he likes to be lenient on cutoffs to allow more people to get averages. Not sure if that is the case here.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 20, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> from my experience with ilkyoo, he likes to be lenient on cutoffs to allow more people to get averages. Not sure if that is the case here.



Of course it is the case this time as well 



TheMachanga said:


> I'm probably going.
> I've noticed the schedule looks pretty vast. Does it really take 1h 30m to hold the 5x5 round? (I've never organized a comp, but to me that seems too long).


 
If there is still time, I'm going to squeeze in the tentative events. Two, or maybe three tentative events are likely to happen.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 21, 2010)

Why is it called UIUC spring if it's in January?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 21, 2010)

Spring semester. You seem to really care about names of competitions.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 21, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Spring semester. You seem to really care about names of competitions.



I believe the name _is_ the competition. 

I was just wondering.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I believe the name _is_ the competition.
> 
> I was just wondering.


 
As Dan said, spring semester. 

Does that mean you're from Mozambique?


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 21, 2010)

I just preregistered, but I'm not sure if I can go yet.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 21, 2010)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> As Dan said, spring semester.
> 
> Does that mean you're from Mozambique?


No, I thought of this name when I was 7, thinking it was funny with some friends. Now I want to change it but my parents don't want me spending 10 dollars on a website.



bigbee99 said:


> I just preregistered, but I'm not sure if I can go yet.


 
Same here.


----------



## TheJCube (Dec 22, 2010)

In the Travel section, it's the Lincoln _Lodge_, not Lincoln Lounge.
Thought I would point that out


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe. We'll see. I've got an aunt and uncle who are professors at UIUC, so it's certainly a possibility.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 22, 2010)

TheJCube said:


> In the Travel section, it's the Lincoln _Lodge_, not Lincoln Lounge.
> Thought I would point that out


 
Thank you


----------



## Me (Dec 24, 2010)

If i can find anyone who is willing to drive me across Indiana and back again, I'll be there.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 24, 2010)

I need a ride too, but I know the date is fine for me.


----------



## Jewbikscubes (Dec 26, 2010)

I am coming. Be flying in from Indiana just for the comp.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 26, 2010)

Jewbikscubes said:


> I am coming. Be flying in from Indiana just for the comp.


Why are you flying from Indiana to Illinois?


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 26, 2010)

Jewbikscubes said:


> I am coming. Be flying in from Indiana just for the comp.


 
Indiana wut. I didn't know we had another Indiana cuber.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 27, 2010)

I told my aunt about the competition and she got really excited. Looks like I have a place to stay, and reasonable airfare. See you all there!


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 27, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I told my aunt about the competition and she got really excited. Looks like I have a place to stay, and reasonable airfare. See you all there!


 
Tell her to advertise the comp haha


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 27, 2010)

Seth: Yeah, if you look at CubingUSA's "Find Cubers," Drew is in the Indianapolis area. Drew, why are you flying there? It's only about 2 hours from Indy 

I'm not sure yet if I'm going to this, but there's a good possibility. Right now it looks like I could potentially already have a full back seat, but let me know if you need a ride and I can see if myself and the other cubers in the area can work something out for you


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 30, 2010)

Can someone give me a ride from Chicago? Because I'd greatly appreciate it. Otherwise, I have to go through the tedious labyrinth of public transit...or call a cab


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 30, 2010)

megabus! $1 tickets to start with (probably too late for that now)


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 30, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> Can someone give me a ride from Chicago? Because I'd greatly appreciate it. Otherwise, I have to go through the tedious labyrinth of public transit...or call a cab


I stopped looking too, so I can't go.


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 31, 2010)

frick...the only megabus that can get me there on time would leave a 10 and get there at midnight.......


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 5, 2011)

OK, I booked my ticket, I'm definitely going. Please hold 4BLD and 5BLD, that's like all I'm practicing right now


----------



## WilliamCuber (Jan 5, 2011)

I Like your videos. That would be cool if you went.


----------



## WilliamCuber (Jan 5, 2011)

From Indiana? Cause Im Going From Fort Wayne. Or Were you talking about Ohio.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 5, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> OK, I booked my ticket, I'm definitely going. Please hold 4BLD and 5BLD, that's like all I'm practicing right now


 
We'll see


----------



## blah (Jan 5, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> OK, I booked my ticket, I'm definitely going. Please hold 4BLD and 5BLD, that's like all I'm practicing right now


full podium gogogogogo


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 5, 2011)

Ya... I'll get one instead of you chester


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2011)

Not just full podium - let's see a sub-10 solve that doesn't even make the podium!


----------



## blah (Jan 5, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Ya... I'll get one instead of you chester


Who said I was gonna make the podium? You were, in fact, who I was thinking of.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 5, 2011)

good choice!


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 22, 2011)

Is there going to be an after-party at this comp?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 22, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Is there going to be an after-party at this comp?


 
We'll see


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey is going, how couldn't there be an after-party?!


----------



## Me (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm afraid I won't be at there, first track meet of the season is on the same day, and I think it wiser to be there supporting my teammates. Next nearby competition for sure, no matter what. Also looking into perhaps a Canadian competition from March 11-20th so maybe then.


----------



## WilliamCuber (Jan 23, 2011)

So Going. Hey Anyone Selling Stackmat? Or V Cube 5? I've been wanting one or the other.


----------



## WilliamCuber (Jan 23, 2011)

I live in Indiana.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 23, 2011)

I won't be making it unfortunately


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 24, 2011)

What the heck? How did I just hear about this? Urgh, let's see if I can go on this late notice.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 24, 2011)

Does any one going have 2 center pieces for a lan lan 4x4 I will buy them pm me if you do.


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anybody have a clock that they would lend me for the comp.?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 24, 2011)

Or does anyone have a maru or lan lan 4x4 for sale. Or does anyone have a stackmat timer for sale not qj


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 24, 2011)

I can bring one, I'm not sure how much you'll like it though. Some of the pins are too loose. Look at my youtube videos to recognize me, or just ask around for James LaChance.

After being PM'ed about a Maru, I just realized I got semi-ninja'd. I'll be bringing a clock!


----------



## RyanO (Jan 24, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Does anybody have a clock that they would lend me for the comp.?


 
You can use mine. One of the pegs sticks, but it isn't that bad. I'm hoping they add pyra so I can beat you again... I haven't practiced in months, but I picked up a pyra yesterday and got a sub 5 avg out of the blue, haha.


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 25, 2011)

RyanO said:


> You can use mine. One of the pegs sticks, but it isn't that bad. I'm hoping they add pyra so I can beat you again... I haven't practiced in months, but I picked up a pyra yesterday and got a sub 5 avg out of the blue, haha.


 
Ok thank you. I will have to practice all this week to make sure i beat you in pyraminx.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 26, 2011)

I cant make it


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 28, 2011)

In chicago, about to get on plane to champaign. Anyone around tomorrow and want to meet up at some point? My day should be pretty free tomorrow, except I'll be with my aunt and uncle for most of it probably.


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 29, 2011)

At my hotel. Anybody want to meetup?


----------



## JackJ (Jan 29, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2011)

All I know is that Tim got a 27:07.xx 5x5 bld solve, so good for him!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 30, 2011)

Full podium for 4bld and 5bld. Mike 14:12 5bld, beat chester by 12 seconds. 3x3 dan first, john brechon second, me third. Not much else of note, except of course chester's third in clock.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome job, Mike! That puts him at 4th in World!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 30, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Full podium for 4bld and 5bld. Mike 14:12 5bld, beat chester by 12 seconds. 3x3 dan first, john brechon second, me third. Not much else of note, except of course* chester's third in clock*.


 
ZOMG!!!!!1!!1!!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 30, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed the competition. The chinese stuff was cool. I'll add some DYKs later.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Awesome job, Mike! That puts him at 4th in World!


 
Thanks! On the ride home, I just realized it's a continental record. Now Chris has something to shoot for. (Until Alejandro has a chance at it and blows us both away.)


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 30, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks! On the ride home, I just realized it's a continental record. Now Chris has something to shoot for. (Until Alejandro has a chance at it and blows us both away.)


 
Wow, congrats Mike! I told you that you would pass me one day! Called it years ago  :tu


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 30, 2011)

That is definitely awesome! I think you can get the WR Mike, if you try hard enough!


----------



## marthaurion (Jan 30, 2011)

woot mike...you're my freaking hero


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 30, 2011)

Results are up. Tell mike if there are any mistakes you see.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats Mike!

Also, thank you to everybody who came!

Special thanks to people who helped out who weren't planned to such as Ken, Tom, Jae, and Alex!

Extra special thanks to the delegate Mike, and Dan, Chester, Tim, who helped with the timers/displays!


----------



## marthaurion (Jan 30, 2011)

great competition ilkyoo!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 31, 2011)

I feel rather late, but I just took a look into the results. I would like to congratulate:

Dan for your first official 4x4BLD solve. 
Tim for your first official 5x5BLD solve.  
Mike for a really fast 5x5BLD. 
Chester for also getting an awesome 5x5BLD.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, Zane! And congratulations too for your successful 5x5x5 BLD solve, and especially for your insane 3x3x3 BLD solve!


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 31, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks, Zane! And congratulations too for your successful 5x5x5 BLD solve, and especially for your *insane* 3x3x3 BLD solve!


More like in*zane* :tu 
(In the style of "fazt") 
Or does this not work...


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 1, 2011)

Is this the first time Mike beat Chester in a BLD event?? Also first time Mike WON a BLD event??


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 1, 2011)

Mike has won 4/5 bld but not 3bld. He is still waiting for a win :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes. I regularly beat people who are much better than me at 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD. But it doesn't matter who I'm up against at 3x3x3 BLD; if they're good, I'm never quite good enough. If they're not, I choke. 22 competitions and counting...


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 1, 2011)

i believe in you mike


----------

